# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Time between ostarine cycles

## Merko

Hi all, I'm just about to finish my first MK-2866 ostarine cycle in the next few days, and am wondering how much time to take off before I start another one? 

I'm finishing an 8 week cycle and have been using 25mg/day from the get-go. I have searched for an answer to this basic question but all I can come up with is useless rubbish like;

"No need for a long time period off between cycles; the recommended time of period for normal [AAS] cycles would be Time on + PCT, so for a typical 6 week cycle and 4 week PCT, a user would have to wait another 10 weeks after PCT to start another cycle."

Well that doesn't give any useful info for an ostarine cycle, but it seems it's all my Googling can come up with!

So can anyone here let me know how long would be a good idea to take off? I was thinking 8 weeks. 

Thanks

----------


## brobraham lincoln

Hey man, Iam currently in the 3rd week of my ostarine cycle. I was going to just follow the AAS protocol and take time on + PCT off before starting another cycle. I guess these things are kind of just trial and error not exact science. Will be interested to see what other people think.

----------


## Merko

Well it seems no one really knows how long :P I think time on + PCT is unnecessarily long. I don't think AAS protocols need to be followed for ostarine. My cycle was a total of 58 days and I have noticed absolutely no sides whatsoever. My experience seems consistent with what ostarine manufacturers say in that there are no real hormonal effects. I don't see any hint of shutdown. I was planning to take 8 weeks off but I might shorten that to 6 weeks or even less. I'll get a blood test in the next week or so to make sure everything's ok. 

Regardless, I'm really happy with the ostarine effects, mostly in terms of fat loss. I have lost significant fat but have remained at pretty much exactly the same weight as when I started, indicating good lean mass gains. The only area I've seen noticeable mass gains though are in the upper chest (which I have always been lacking in). Have had no strength gains that are out of the ordinary though. Also I can't say I ever had this feeling of well being that others talk about. Had no mood changes at all. I would say the primary benefit of ostarine is fat loss.

----------


## brobraham lincoln

[QUOTE=Merko;6357359]Well it seems no one really knows how long :P I think time on + PCT is unnecessarily long. I don't think AAS protocols need to be followed for ostarine. My cycle was a total of 58 days and I have noticed absolutely no sides whatsoever. My experience seems consistent with what ostarine manufacturers say in that there are no real hormonal effects. I don't see any hint of shutdown. I was planning to take 8 weeks off but I might shorten that to 6 weeks or even less. I'll get a blood test in the next week or so to make sure everything's ok.

Do whatever you feel comfortable with. The book "how to cycle ostarine" doesn't exist

----------


## ineedauser

Merko, what brand did you use?

----------


## Merko

> Merko, what brand did you use?


Uniquemicals.

----------


## ost

Did you end up getting the blood test done?

----------

